# Clothes



## MissCrissy (Apr 6, 2006)

Do you put ribbons and bows on your dog when she's groomed? Do you put him in a sweater, especially when it's cold?

I like the bows Emily gets from the groomer, but I don't leave them on long. I won't put her in clothes. I'd like to say I wouldn't even if she were a small dog, but I don't know. There are some very cute dog clothes.


----------



## Bips (Apr 5, 2006)

If its cold out, I put my dog in a sweater, along with little cloth boots, because if its snowy and icy out, he wont want to walk anywhere, and just go home. He doesnt like them much though


----------



## snowbird (Apr 5, 2006)

We don't put bows or ribbons in our dogs hair. He's a male and not a show dog, just a plain ole lovable mutt!

Our daughter insists that we put a sweater on him when it gets cold out! I know someone who puts little booties on their dog when it is snowing!


----------



## 8 (Apr 4, 2006)

We have 2 big black dogs my dh told me if I ever dress them up he wouldn't be very happy with me. They are what he calls "guy dogs" and shouldn't be dressed up. I have however put red christmas garland on them and taken their picture. We also have a picture of Shadow with cat ears on that my daughter worn for Halloween. Oh and we have a picture of Sadie with sunglasses on. That is the extent of my dressing up the dogs. I don't think they would really let me put a sweater on them anyway. It would take me longer to get it on them than it would actually stay on them.


----------



## MissCrissy (Apr 6, 2006)

DH isn't too thrilled with Emily gets bows or a bandana from the groomer, but she only wears it that day.

I hadn't even thought about booties. I'm sure those are absolutely necessary where it's really cold or snowy.


----------



## GSD lover (Apr 8, 2006)

I would love to put clothes on my dogs but Prince instantly tears them off and my husband doesn't get too thrilled when I dress the dogs up.


----------



## JulieRuin (Apr 12, 2006)

I put a bow on my dog once, but she couldn't stand it being on her and kept rubbing her paw over her head until she got it off. I also tried to put booties on her for the cold winter, but she also pulled those off too. She's just not into accessorizing!


----------



## Benji (Apr 12, 2006)

It seems like all my posts today are placing me in the minority. If I had to put a bow in my dogs hair or put some sort of clothing on the dog I'd have to be subjected to a lifetime of opera and drink mineral water from the springs of Northcobleslavovia, just to put me in the right frame of mind - franky, I don't see that happening. I figure God gave them hair all over their bodies. They don't need chic to be warm. And if they get too cold when they go out to do their duty then they're probably gonna hustle things up and get back inside where they can curl up beside the fireplace once again.


----------



## retriever crazy (Apr 2, 2006)

in winter i put my tee-shirts on her.they suprising fit her...she like to wear them in the winter, but not in the summer.i do sometimes put banadas on her.


----------



## Ricky's-Mom (Apr 23, 2006)

My dad's first granchild was my Lab/Weimeraner mix, Oscar. Dad would take Oscar out for ice cream and always put one of his own T-shirts on Oscar to minimize shedding in his car. Now that I think of it, we never got a picture of that, and now Oscar is gone. I still miss him so much and it's been eight years this month since he died.


----------



## drfong (May 24, 2006)

We have two small dogs, Austrialian Terriers. My wife would dress them, but I keep telling her not to. I did get Brady a coat for winter walks because he would shiver and not want to walk long. We only got Molly after the cold weather was over so I'm sure I'll need to get her one next winter. I must admit I almost bought Molly a shirt from Petsmart yesterday. It was a cute pink shirt with a hoola dog and said something like hoola school, learn to shake your tail. I would almost let her wear clothes, but not Brady. For some reason I don't think male dogs should wear clothes. I didn't get the shirt because I've made such a big deal about my wife not geting clothes for Brady that I would never hear the end of it.


----------



## Curbside Prophet (Apr 28, 2006)

That's fantastic drfong...you made me laugh. Thank you!


----------



## Dog Lover (Jul 6, 2006)

We have 2 dogs Mocha and Hazel. Hazel is the more dominant one. Whenever we put a collar on Mocha Hazel can't run and tear it off her fast enough. I can't imagine what Hazel would do if we put clothes on Mocha.


----------



## dogluver101 (Jul 6, 2006)

I have a Miniature Schnuzer(can't spell that word) and I love to dress her up but I never let her out of the house with them on.


----------



## yooper_at_heart (Aug 23, 2006)

I have a chihuahua/terrier mix and we've bought him a cute white t-shirt with purple and white polkadotted fringe it says life is ment to be lived off leash and also a lavender jumper/sweatshirt type thing for the winter.We're also trying to find a raincoat and booties for him in hopes we can get him to go outside when it rains to eliminate instead of going in the house.


----------



## Sister (Aug 28, 2006)

When Keoki was a puppy I'd put a sweater on him because he seemed genuinely cold, but now I don't fuss with him.


----------



## jzrith (Aug 22, 2006)

I suggest putting clothes on your dog IF *ONLY* it's cold.

I was watching Dog Whisperer on the [Discovery Channel is it?], and the man said that if you over-treat your dogs with clothes all the time, it will _think_ it's more human, and that it will disbehave.


----------



## Kenya (Jul 28, 2006)

Of course i love all of the doggy cloths but i just don't think its good for the dogs. I mean sure there cute but i mean what next dressing up a duck? I just think its silly. And no dogs do NOT need shoes for going outside their pads are quite fine for that. Thats why wolves do not were shoes. Yes if your dog is hairless put something on them but don't get a collie and then start putting dresses and teeshirts and junk like that on a big fluff ball that allready hot as it is.


----------

